# WIM File Format



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey guys,

I need to deploy Windows XP over the network.

I've got my copy of XP and running Server 2003 with RIS and all other essential tools.

I'm stuck on loading the image within RIS because it needs a WIM images, and i only have an ISO, and the files and folders themselves.

A friend said to use ImageX, but i can't seem to find anything for it! I've seen MS talking about using ImageX but i can't seem to find it myself!

Can anybody guide me through?

Thanks!

Christian


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Apparently, Service Pack 2 for Windows Server 2003 replaces RIS (remote installation services) with WDS (windows deployment services) which is essentially for deploying Vista. 

However, you can deploy XP as a legacy O/S, but still requires WMI files... I'm still searching on how to 'convert' ISO or even compress the files as a WMI. Seem's stupid but hey!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

ImageX Technical Reference
It's included with the Windows Automated Installation Kit
Older versions can be found here; they all reference Vista, but should work with XP Images
Oddly, the version I downloaded in March of 2008 isn't listed. Only one letter different in the file name from the current version.
Here's a good place to start:
Windows Automated Installation Kit (Windows AIK)
Work with ImageX and Windows Images

Basically you install XP and configure it as you want.
Boot to the WindowsPE environment (Either via a Network boot from the WinPE image on your Technician PC, or via a DVD)
Capture the installation using ImageX to create a WIM file.

I played with it a little over a year ago, but haven't really used it, so I can't be much help other than pointing to the documentation.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks!!!


----------

